# 10 reasons not to buy an Ibanez guitar (1-10: you were kicked in the head by a horse)



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

i found this site while look for a pup Huf mentioned that has 30k output. 

anyway. check it out. im not an Ibby fan myself but i didnt really agree with all that they had to say.

Ten Reasons Why You Should Not Buy an Ibanez Guitar - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, I'm not a big fan of Ibanez, but this guy clearly has no idea what he's talking about.



> My Ibanez guitar has a really thick body&#8212;as in the actual measurement of wood&#8212;but doesn&#8217;t weigh a lot. This is the exact opposite of what you want. You want heavy, reverberating wood that will lend a nice sound to the acoustics.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow! 

Ignorants and idiots are trully everywhere, that person who wrote that shit is 





> 10. Tone: Ibanez provides inexpensive guitars targeted specifically at beginners. It&#8217;s easy to see how they stay in business: novice guitar players aren&#8217;t committed enough to invest four to five hundred dollars in something that might not be a hobby for long. It&#8217;s a
> tough contention to dissuade people from. But, if guitar is something you&#8217;re serious about, the time will come when you will want and need a serious guitar. The flat tone coming from an Ibanez will become noticeable, and not in a good sort of way.
> 
> 9. High action: High action alters the sound quality of a guitar and also makes it tougher to play&#8212;especially for beginners&#8212;since more pressure is needs to be applied to the strings. Find a guitar that feels smooth and flexible to play. Experiment with both standard acoustics and classic guitars. Find something that fits.
> ...


----------



## cycloptopus (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice find! Amazing how retarded people can be! He talks about how "his" Ibanez doesn't have this, or has too much of that, yet he offers no alternative to his completely biased opinion. Real informative...


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 27, 2009)

article said:


> Ibanez targets novice guitar players unsure whether they want to invest in a good instrument.


Oh i guess thats why Vai plays an ibanez, he's clearly a beginner....


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 27, 2009)

What a load of crap


----------



## Harry (Oct 27, 2009)

It makes me wonder if this guy knows you have to use toilet paper to make sure you don't get shit directly on your hands when you wipe your ass.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 27, 2009)

Harry said:


> you have to use toilet paper to make sure you don't get shit directly on your hands when you wipe your ass.



False!


----------



## Kevp714 (Oct 27, 2009)

well, personally ive never really liked ibanez acoustics. but its just an opninon. he is just talking about the acoustics right? cuz id lol a whole lot if he was complaining about the electric guitars.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, looks like acoustics....!


----------



## powergroover (Oct 27, 2009)

Harry said:


> It makes me wonder if this guy knows you have to use toilet paper to make sure you don't get shit directly on your hands when you wipe your ass.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 27, 2009)

> 2. Fret board: For some reason, the fret board on Ibanez guitars seems wider than other ones&#8212;especially around the base of the neck. Also, my guitar seems to accumulate an uncanny amount of dirt and filth on and around the frets.



It's true! My high end guitars repel dirt and actively decide to take a shower whenever they have dirt on the fingerboard since I was a lazy fuck and didn't clean it up. Oh, wait.


----------



## mrp5150 (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't like Ibeenhad guitars at all, but that list is retarded.


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 27, 2009)

That actually made me laugh out loud! He's an idiot!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

damn well i guess i can stop looking for the pick of destiny... i suck because i play in ibanez. it all makes sense now.


----------



## Samer (Oct 27, 2009)

The dude should play my RG 2027, one of the best playing and sounding guitars i have ever touched. On par with my KXK easily.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> Oh i guess thats why Vai plays an ibanez, he's clearly a beginner....


umm... yea? didn't you get the memo? tom delonge plays a fender therefore making him superior by default 



Samer said:


> The dude should play my RG 2027, one of the best playing and sounding guitars i have ever touched. On par with my KXK easily.


don't spread your lies here, boy...


----------



## Samer (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> umm... yea? didn't you get the memo? tom delonge plays a fender therefore making him superior by default
> 
> 
> don't spread your lies here, boy...



HAHA, the only trem guitar i really like are Ibanez, for the price you get a better deal than most Jackson / ESP.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Samer said:


> HAHA, the only trem guitar i really like are Ibanez, for the price you get a better deal than most Jackson / ESP.



that's what i'm saying... i like jacksons and esps but ibanezes play close enough for a nicer price. 

if i had my way i'd have a custom 7 string jackson sl2h w/ reverse headstock. 

EDIT: i may have drooled a little thinking about that jackson


----------



## Kevp714 (Oct 27, 2009)

guys, I'm pretty sure this guy was just talking about acoustic guitars. however it is humorous to take it the wrong way


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Kevp714 said:


> guys, I'm pretty sure this guy was just talking about acoustic guitars. however it is humorous to take it the wrong way


vai plays an ibanez acoustic too smart ass...

a lot of respectable players do.

also, the fact that the word acoustics appears in one sentence in that list doesn't necessarily mean that he's talking about an acoustic guitar... some guitars sound fuller than others when unplugged which some feel is an indication of the tone they'll have when plugged in. i've heard people mention on SEVERAL occasions that they feel like ibanezes sound thin unplugged because of the basswood which tends to be rather light.


----------



## Kevp714 (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> vai plays an ibanez acoustic too smart ass...
> 
> a lot of respectable players do.



I'm not being a smartass, im simply stating that the guy that made that list was talking about acoustics, and most people here were taking it that he meant electrics. I never said that i agreed with him or anything. only that, personally, I'm not a huge fan of their acoustic guitars. thats not to say that they arn't good guitars, like this guy was saying. its simply an opinion. and for the record im very aware that many respectable musicians use ibanez acoustic guitars.


----------



## Samer (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> vai plays an ibanez acoustic too smart ass...
> 
> a lot of respectable players do.
> 
> also, the fact that the word acoustics appears in one sentence in that list doesn't necessarily mean that he's talking about an acoustic guitar... some guitars sound fuller than others when unplugged which some feel is an indication of the tone they'll have when plugged in. i've heard people mention on SEVERAL occasions that they feel like ibanezes sound thin unplugged because of the basswood which tends to be rather light.



Right on bro, BTW do you have a facebook page btw? You seem like a super cool guy


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 27, 2009)

Steve Vai plays guitars that say Ibanez on them.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 27, 2009)

I loves my Ibbys. All 80 or more of them. But I also love my Jacksons, ESPs, Warriors, Carvins, Godins, Washburn USAs so on and so on... This guy is a jackass. And I'm not even a brand loyalist (cant stand that attitude). There a few brands out there worthy of a serious thrashing. Ibby isnt, and never has been - one of them. Though a few at Hoshino USA have tested my patience at times...


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 27, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> It's true! My high end guitars repel dirt and actively decide to take a shower whenever they have dirt on the fingerboard since I was a lazy fuck and didn't clean it up. Oh, wait.


 
Of course! No other brand of guitar gets dirty.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 27, 2009)

Kevp714 said:


> guys, I'm pretty sure this guy was just talking about acoustic guitars. however it is humorous to take it the wrong way



Jack Sparrow


----------



## rob_l (Oct 27, 2009)

"Gentlemen - I wash my hands of this weirdness.."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 27, 2009)

Well he's clearly 8 years old.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Samer said:


> Right on bro, BTW do you have a facebook page btw? You seem like a super cool guy



indeed i do. first name K last name J.


----------



## Kevp714 (Oct 27, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Jack Sparrow



 Jack Sparrow is my hero! 
Got any rum mate?

geeze, now im getting all off topic...

well, i bet Jack plays ibanez acoustic guitars

how does having that as my avatar make me 8 years old?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

^ 

The dirty fingerboards would please him.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 27, 2009)

Kevp714 said:


> Jack Sparrow is my hero!
> Got any rum mate?
> 
> geeze, now im getting all off topic...
> ...



I prefer his wife Vanessa Paradis 

I would trade any bootles of rum to spend an evening with her....












I bet she needs a truss rod adjustement and a new intonation job


----------



## Kevp714 (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^
> 
> The dirty fingerboards would please him.



 i lold at this and im in the middle of an english class right now...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Kevp714 said:


> i lold at this and im in the middle of an english class right now...





... disrespectful.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2009)

I think Devries made this list.


----------



## Kevp714 (Oct 27, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I prefer his wife Vanessa Paradis
> 
> I would trade any bootles of rum to spend an evening with her....
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> I think Devries made this list.


no... it was ed roman. isn't that list on his website somewhere? 

devries would have mentioned the ONE SOUND that EVERY guitarist seems to want and only he can deliver.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2009)

^Touche.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 27, 2009)

Samer said:


> The dude should play my RG 2027, one of the best playing and sounding guitars i have ever touched. On par with my KXK easily.


 
I'll vouch for that too! I played it for a little while last week, and it was a seriously sweet playing and sounding guitar!!

The list maker baffles me. I helped my boss choose his first guitar. It was an acoustic, and after playing several guitars, the guitar we settled for, was an Ibanez, due to it sounding, and playing better than the Yamahas that were at the shop.

My uncle has had a 6-string Ibanez acoustic since the 70s. A friend of mine has had her 12 string Ibanez acoustic since she was 13 years old in the mid 70s. Both guitars sound and play great. It's as though Mr. List Maker is only looking at the cheapest of the cheap Ibanez acoustics or electrics, or is just doing a trash job. I've had a couple of Ibbys (an Artcore AS73, and an Artstar AS120), that were both decent guitars. At times, I still miss the Artstar. The Super 58 pickups it had, gave it a nice, warm sound, while their higher than PAF output, really made the Artstar scream, when you cranked the gain up. The neck was great. It was also a very well made guitar, with good body resonance. The only reason I got rid of that guitar, is because I got sick of ES335-style guitars lookswise.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> I'll vouch for that too! I played it for a little while last week, and it was a seriously sweet playing an sounding guitar!!


i wanna play one...


----------



## Samer (Oct 27, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> I'll vouch for that too! I played it for a little while last week, and it was a seriously sweet playing an sounding guitar!!
> 
> The list maker baffles me. I helped my bopss choose his first guitar. It was an acoustic, and after playing several guitars, the guitar we settled for, was an Ibanez, due to it sounding, and playing better than the Yamahas that were at the shop.
> 
> My uncle has had a 6-string Ibanez acoustic since the 70s. A friend of mine has had her 12 string Ibanez acoustic since she was 13 years old in the mid 70s. Both guitars sound and play great. It's as though Mr. List Maker is only looking at the cheapest of the cheap Ibanez acoustics or electrics, or is jsut doing a trash job. I've had a couple of Ibbys (an Artcore AS73, and an Artstar AS120), that were both decent guitars. At times, I still miss the Artstar. The Super 58 pickups it had, gave it a nice, warm sound, while their higher than PAF output, really made the Artstar scream, when you cranked the gain up. The neck was great. It was also a very well made guitar, with good body resopnance. The only reason I got rid of that guitar, is because I got sick of ES335-style guitars lookswise.



We should hang out again some time, your a really good player!



Konfyouzd said:


> i wanna play one...



If your ever in the area let me know bro


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 27, 2009)

I want to try out an Ibanez 7-string acoustic every time I see one on eBay.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 27, 2009)

Samer said:


> We should hang out again some time, your a really good player!


 

Thanks Sam , but, I will admit that you ate me for lunch playingwise! I'm always game to play with other people. I don't know if it's due to my background of playing in ensembles when I was young, but I find it much more enjoyable to play with others, than by myself. I had a blast last week Wednesday!! Anytime you want to play let me know. I may have my hands on a 7 by next week (I get paid on Friday), but even this week is good. You're the one with the playing space, so it's up to you.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Samer said:


> We should hang out again some time, your a really good player!
> 
> 
> 
> If your ever in the area let me know bro


defiinitely will do



TomPerverteau said:


> I want to try out an Ibanez 7-string acoustic every time I see one on eBay.


yea i know what you mean. there's also a Raines 7 string nylon i wanna pick up SOOOO bad...


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> defiinitely will do
> 
> 
> yea i know what you mean. there's also a Raines 7 string nylon i wanna pick up SOOOO bad...


 
I see those on there a lot, too. I would love a nylon 7!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> I see those on there a lot, too. I would love a nylon 7!



i want to get an electric drum kit so i'm holding off on guitars for a while. i have plenty of those (although more is NEVER a problem. maybe i'll hint to someone to buy me a nylon 7 for xmas...?) but i'd like to have like a full band setup so i can record my songs myself. i feel like it might be easier (or maybe just more fun) for me to just try to learn to play the drums than to program them. some parts might still need to be programmed...


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 27, 2009)

What a dumb list. Every company has low end guitars. And honestly Ibanez are some of the nicer ones at that end of the spectrum. Being somebody that primarily plays Ibanez (Not really brand loyalty as much as I like their guitars and can't afford customs), I just don't understand this guy... Now if he was talking about lower end Dean electrics, then maybe he'd have a point


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

^ i don't think he's heard of the ibanez universe 

prolly played one of those ibanez jumpstart kits and thought... "man... ibanez is bullshit"


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 27, 2009)

"Also, my guitar seems to accumulate an uncanny amount of dirt and filth on and around the frets."

WASH YOUR HANDS YOU HOBO!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> "Also, my guitar seems to accumulate an uncanny amount of dirt and filth on and around the frets."
> 
> WASH YOUR HANDS YOU HOBO!!!!



what are you talking about man? everyone knows that poorly made guitars are inherently more likely to accumulate dirt PARTICULARLY in the fretboard region.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> what are you talking about man? everyone knows that poorly made guitars are inherently more likely to accumulate dirt PARTICULARLY in the fretboard region.



WOW REALLY? I always wondered why my MIJ Jackson was so much cleaner than my MIK Schecter. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 27, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 27, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> "Also, my guitar seems to accumulate an uncanny amount of dirt and filth on and around the frets."
> 
> WASH YOUR HANDS YOU HOBO!!!!



Also the word uncanny has no place in that sentence whatsoever. English fail.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2009)

10 reasons not to buy WHAT and an Ibanez guitar?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> WOW REALLY? I always wondered why my MIJ Jackson was so much cleaner than my MIK Schecter. Thanks for the heads up


no problem. it's what i do.


----------



## darren (Oct 27, 2009)

Every single point the author makes is bullshit. Remove the word "Ibanez" and replace it with "cheap, shitty guitar" and it starts to make more sense. Some of the points do apply to cheap guitars across all brands, but fretboard gunk is hardly an Ibanez problem... more of a personal hygiene issue, really.


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 27, 2009)

Did Ed Roman write this drivel?


----------



## Ironberry (Oct 27, 2009)

Harry said:


> It makes me wonder if this guy knows you have to use toilet paper to make sure you don't get shit directly on your hands when you wipe your ass.





I nearly fell out of my chair.


----------



## kherman (Oct 27, 2009)

rob_l said:


> I loves my Ibbys. All 80 or more of them. But I also love my Jacksons, ESPs, Warriors, Carvins, Godins, Washburn USAs so on and so on... This guy is a jackass. And I'm not even a brand loyalist (cant stand that attitude). There a few brands out there worthy of a serious thrashing. Ibby isnt, and never has been - one of them. Though a few at Hoshino USA have tested my patience at times...





No, no!!!

That guy was right, Rob!

So, just accept it, and send me all your J-Customs free. 
I will be a nice enough guy, and step up to the plate, and pay for the shipping though. 

Oh, and Samer!
You too!!
I'll bring a crispy $1 bill along on Thursday. 
That way you don't have to look at that eye sore beginners guitar anymore.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 27, 2009)

this guy who wrote this article is a complete fucking idiot.
probably one of ed roman's pals/"luthiers"


----------



## TimSE (Oct 27, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> this guy who wrote this article is a complete fucking idiot.
> probably one of ed roman's pals/"luthiers"



 this 

It should be named "10 factss that are completely wrong about ibanez"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Never buy an Ibanez cuz you should have Tim build you one instead 
actually I still kinda like Ibanez too...


----------



## TimSE (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Never buy an Ibanez cuz you should have Tim build you one instead
> actually I still kinda like Ibanez too...



 this just brightened up an otherwise depressingly dull evening


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

that's what i'm here for. 

Hey Tim did you ever start that second guitar you said you were going to build?


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

the website itself is pretty bizarre. they have other stuff about pickup output and its equally as retarded.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 27, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> the website itself is pretty bizarre. they have other stuff about pickup output and its equally as retarded.


 
Yeah, I know, I'm the GUILITY RESPONDENT IN THAT THREAD! IT'S ALL MY FAULT!!! I guess I'm a little


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 27, 2009)

What the hell?...

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Ultraworld (Oct 28, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 28, 2009)

10 Reasons Why Any Guitar Related List On The Internet Which Includes A Number Is Complete Bullshit (Present Company Excluded.)

1-10 - Look and be witness to the amazing spectacle of suddenly losing 100 IQ....


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 28, 2009)

opinions are like A-holes
everyone has one, and sometimes they stink


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 28, 2009)

nice mod edit on the thread title btw.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Oct 28, 2009)

i thought id do this for teh lulz

10. 'Tone: Ibanez provides inexpensive guitars targeted specifically at beginners. Its easy to see how they stay in business: novice guitar players arent committed enough to invest four to five hundred dollars in something that might not be a hobby for long. Its a
tough contention to dissuade people from. But, if guitar is something youre serious about, the time will come when you will want and need a serious guitar. The flat tone coming from an Ibanez will become noticeable, and not in a good sort of way.'









9. 'High action: High action alters the sound quality of a guitar and also makes it tougher to playespecially for beginnerssince more pressure is needs to be applied to the strings. Find a guitar that feels smooth and flexible to play. Experiment with both standard acoustics and classic guitars. Find something that fits.'







8. Price: Price is a key determinant in purchasing any product, but in a guitar, you want to focus more on what youre looking from the instrument, then try to construct a price range. A cheap Ibanez is really not that cheap if you are going to outgrow it in a year or so. Look at pawn shops or musical exchange storescraigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums also has an impressive selection of guitars.







7. Volume: The Ibanez I owned had major problems projecting. Sometimes thats a good thinglike when your roommates are trying to sleepbut mostly you want a good volume issuing from your guitar. It lets you appreciate the sound better and helps you learn the small mistakes you may be making.
'insert amp teh lulz'



6. Neck: The neck of most Ibanez acoustic guitars is too heavy. It makes the guitar tough to playespecially when sliding or forming bar chords. The lopsidedness of weight creates a feeling of discomfort and you need to be comfortable when playingwhy do you think they have green rooms? When you are weighing the options of purchasing a guitar, make sure to spend some time feeling it out for comfort. Youre going to be spending a lot of time fiddling around with it, make sure its not causing awkward movements.





5. The body: My Ibanez guitar has a really thick bodyas in the actual measurement of woodbut doesnt weigh a lot. This is the exact opposite of what you want. You want heavy, reverberating wood that will lend a nice sound to the acoustics.






4. Overall Sound: The quality of sound from an Ibanez just isnt great. You can pin-point specific things, but generally speaking, things dont sound real greateven for a cheap guitar (try playing a Yamaha sometime).
'Insert Awake album..'



3. Materials: My Ibanez is made cheaply and quickly. Many of them are. Consequently, the materials used are not the best or even the second best. Theres a lot of plastic and non-wood materials. Ultimately, this makes the overall feel wrong and many parts begin wear down quickly and chip away. I have to replace strings (with particular regard to the G string) on a more than regular basis. It gets frustrating and, in the end, too expensive.





2. Fret board: For some reason, the fret board on Ibanez guitars seems wider than other onesespecially around the base of the neck. Also, my guitar seems to accumulate an uncanny amount of dirt and filth on and around the frets.






1. Craftsmanship: Overall, the Ibanez guitar is intended for mass production and targets novice guitar players unsure whether they want to invest in a good instrument. My advice is: decide quickly. Either buy a guitar worthy of being played or stop playing the guitar altogether.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 28, 2009)

well done sir. email that to them.


----------



## Zahs (Oct 28, 2009)

failblog.org


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

I like my fretboards like I like my women, buried in the ground for 6 months.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I like my fretboards like I like my women, buried in the ground for 6 months.




but if you don't buy an ibanez the dirt won't even stick...


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Oct 29, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> but if you don't buy an ibanez the dirt won't even stick...



Ibanez doesn't seal their fretboards in a clearcoat of KY Jelly like PRS or Caparison does. ..................wait, Your PRS Modern Eagle didn't come that way? I'm gonna have to have a talk with my local guitar center associate


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not a huge Ibby fan, and all I have to say after reading that is this:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Ibanez doesn't seal their fretboards in a clearcoat of KY Jelly like PRS or Caparison does. ..................wait, Your PRS Modern Eagle didn't come that way? I'm gonna have to have a talk with my local guitar center associate


yea... cuz they'll help you get to the bottom of it...


----------

